# ALSA (Kernel2.6), snd_hda_intel, mikro geht nicht

## drvolk

Hallo,

ich versuche nun schon recht lange und verzweifelt mein Mikro zum Laufen zu bringen (brauche es für Skype) und ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin  :Sad: 

Ich nutze ein externes Mikro, dass ich in den "Mikro" Eingang meines A8R-MVP Motherboards reingesteckt habe (das mikro funtkioniert auf meinem anderen Rechner, auf dem ich ubuntu installiert habe einwandfrei (der Rechner hat allerdings einen anderen Sound Chip)).

ALSA scheint korrekt konfiguriert zu sein (Sound abspielen geht problemlos), ebenso wie die Kernel Einstellungen (nach Anleitung der Gentoo ALSA wiki).

Ich habe auch die also-oss emerged und für "dmix" ein ".asoundrc erstellt.

Mein Mikro nimmt einfach nichts auf (auch nicht mit arecord, ist also wohl kein "Skype" Problem).

Was mach ich falsch ? 

Hier meine Einstellungen etc:

```

# lspci | grep -i audio

00:1d.0 Audio device: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller (rev 02)

```

```

# cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [M5461          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ULI M5461

                      HDA ULI M5461 at 0xcedf8000 irq 22

```

```

# lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            43520  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14528  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel          15896  0 

snd_hda_codec         168832  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                67588  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_page_alloc          8008  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

```

# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

options snd cards_limit=1

```

```

# cat .asoundrc 

# ~/.asoundrc:

#

pcm.dsp0 {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "dmix"

}

# or:

#         #  pcm.dsp0 pcm.default

#         # if "default" hasn't been redefined

#

ctl.mixer0 {

     type hw

     card 0

}

```

```

# amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 13 [42%] [-27.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 13 [42%] [-27.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Capture [off]

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [-1.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [-1.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Capture [off]

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [-1.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [-1.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Capture [on]

  Front Left: Playback 15 [48%] [-12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [48%] [-12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Capture [off]

  Front Left: Playback 27 [87%] [6.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 27 [87%] [6.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 1 [7%] [1.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 1 [7%] [1.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

```

----------

## JayJay78

Hi drvolk,

selbiges Problem habe ich auch (ASUS P5B).

```
13:29 root@deunan /root % uname -a

Linux deunan 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Mar 16 21:18:27 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
13:29 root@deunan /root % cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).
```

```
13:29 root@deunan /root % eix alsa-driver

* media-sound/alsa-driver

     Available versions:  1.0.13 1.0.14_rc1 (~)1.0.14_rc2 (~)1.0.14_rc2-r1 (~)1.0.14_rc2_p3234 (~)1.0.14_rc3 [M]**9999

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules
```

Ich werde mal die maskierten Alsa-Treiber aus Portage versuchen. Die Kernel Alsa-Treiber (1.0.14rc1) sind ja nicht die aktuellsten. Ich meld mich sobald ich ein Ergebnis habe.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Grüße

JJ

----------

## Gibheer

schaut mal in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt nach dem hda-modul und was man als codec alles uebergeben kann. Welchen Codec ihr habt, findet ihr heraus mit 

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec
```

Ich hab bei meinem Samsung X11c (nem laptop) 6channel einstellen muessen, damit alles geht. Da muesst ihr eventuell ein bischen rumprobieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe auch eine Onboardsoundkrte drin mit HDA chipsätze und hatte das selbe problem ebenfalls mit ASUS.

Bei mir konnte ich das Problem lösen indem ich den FrontPanel-Stecker vom Mainboard runter riss.   :Cool: 

Scheinbar wollte die Onboardsoundkarte nicht so richtig mit dem Teil zusammen arbeiten wodurch dann das Micro nicht mehr funktionierte. Es gibt zwar im BIOS von ASUS eine Option die das ändern soll aber das hat bei nicht geholfen, austecken war am hilfreichsten.

----------

## drvolk

@Gibheer

Ich habe wohl den "Codec: Analog Devices AD1986A". Ich werde dafür nach Feierabend gleichmal die verschiedenen Parameter ausprobieren. Vielen Dank für den Tipp !

@schmidicom

Danke auch für deine Hinweise. Muss ich mal schauen, was man im Bios überhaupt bzgl. dem Mikro einstellen kann.

Auf jedenfalls scheints ja grundsätzlich mit dem hda-intel irgendwie zu gehen, was mich schonmal wieder sehr optimistisch stimmt das doch endlich mal hinzubekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Gibheer

also wenn es nicht gehen sollte, dann schaut auf jeden fall mal bei alsa vorbei und sucht bei den bug-reports nach hda-intel. Da gibts sehr viele eintraege?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

hast du im alsamixer etwas herumgespielt? probier mal ein paar kombinationen von input-sources 0, 1, 2 mit mic, front mic, line aus. brute force  :Razz: 

----------

